# need some good loads to try in a 223 AR15 and 243 tika



## coonman (Jul 31, 2008)

going to start reloading. can you guys share some good loads for a bushmaster AR15 in a 20 and 24 inch barrel gun ? my AR15 guns shoot black hills gold 52g match hollow points ( blue box ) good and the 243 tika shoots the winchester white box 100 gr the best of the big 3 ammo companys. AR15 223 will be using it to hunt coyotes and prairie dogs ( ONE BULLET THAT WILL DO IT ALL ON THESE 2 ANIMALS ). On the 243 cal deer hunting only. marty.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

what are you going to be using the loads for? paper or critters? if critters, what critters?

xdeano


----------



## coonman (Jul 31, 2008)

223 AR15 will be for coyotes and prairie dog ( one bullet that will do it all ) . On the 243 Hunting deer only. thanks. marty


----------

